# Consulta de mikro C para PIC



## diegoja (May 15, 2009)

Hola comunidad, me llamo Diego, estudio Ing. Electronica y estoy empezando en la programacion de PIC por lenguaje C, estoy usando el mikro C con el pic 16F84A, hice unos simples programitas, como encender los pines del portb demorados 1 segundo. El inconveniente me surge que quiero crear una variable del tipo unsigned char, mas precisamente un arreglo de 4 elementos, para luego por medio de un for, ir mostrando cada elemento por el portb; pero cuando defino la variable y compilo el mikro C me tira un error en la linea donde creé la variable: "invalid expresion"
Espero me puedan ayudar, no quiero que me hagan el programa, simplemente que me orienten si llevo bien las declaraciones y que cosas tendria que tener en cuenta. Desde ya muchas gracias, un saludo.

void main()
{trisa=31;
 trisb=240;
 porta=0;
 portb=0;
 unsigned char MUESTRA[4]={1,2,4,8};
 unsigned char i=0;
 for(i=0;i<4;i++)
    {portb=MUESTRA_;
     delay_ms(1000);
    }
}_


----------



## kuropatula (May 15, 2009)

Hiciste todo casi bien. Lo que tiene el lenguaje ANSI C es que las variables las tenés que definir antes del resto.
Compilalo poniendo unsigned char MUESTRA..... y unsigned char i....... arriba de trisa=31.
Ahí te va a funcionar. Para algo parecido si los métodos los definis por debajo de donde los uses.

Saludos


----------



## diegoja (May 15, 2009)

Te agradesco tu pronta respuesta, me sirvio mucho tu ayuda, gracias kuropatula! cualquier cosa "molesto" de nuevo ajjaja. saludos.


----------

